# Blu Notte. Misteri Italiani. Lucarelli. Video Streaming Puntate



## admin (31 Maggio 2014)

Blu Notte, trasmissione andata in onda sulle reti Rai e condotta da Carlo Lucarelli. Il format, uno dei migliori della televisione italiana, tratta fatti di cronaca, delitti irrisolti e personaggi più o meno misteriosi che sono entrati nella storia della cronaca (soprattuto nera) italiana.

Tutti i casi trattati vengono narrati, dallo stesso Lucarelli, in forma narrativo documentaristica.

La trasmissione è andata in onda per diverse stagioni. Anche il nome del programma, nel corso degli anni, è stato modificato o cambiato.

Prima stagione (1998) Mistero in blu. Seconda e terza stagione: Blu Notte. Quarta Stagione: Blu Notte - Misteri Italiani. Dal 2010: Lucarelli Racconta.


Di seguito, dal secondo post in poi, alcune puntate in streaming della serie.


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2014)

Blu Notte: La Banda della Magliana


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2014)

Milano Calibro 9


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2014)

La storia della Camorra


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2014)

I delitti del mostro di Firenze


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2014)

La mala del Brenta


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2014)

Il caso della Uno bianca


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2014)

Il clan dei Casalesi


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2014)

I misteri di Alleghe


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2014)

La strage di Ustica


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2014)

N'drangheta. La storia


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2014)

La quarta Mafia


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2014)

L'anonima sarda


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2014)

Il naufragio fantasma


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2014)

I rapporti segreti tra America e Italia


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2014)

Il caso Sindona


----------

